# What shotgun brand?



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

What shotgun brand would you recommend? and model if possible.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

What action do you prefer?


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

And for what? Waterfowl? Upland? O/U? S/S? Pump? Auto?

I love my Remington 870 express pump. Reliable. Sturdy. Shoots great every time. And can be used as a canoe paddle in a desparate situation. And will still fire after that. I personally believe it the best pump gun on the market, it all its varieties. So there.


----------



## Desperado (Sep 27, 2007)

More details would help make suggestions a little easier. Is this mainly a hunting or a trap/skeet shotgun? If hunting, what type of game and frequency for each type of game? The style of shotgun preferred would help narrow things down too, if you have a preference.

As a pretty general suggestion, for pumps I would go with a Remington 870, Benelli Nova, or Browning BPS. Autos are probably best left to the three B's (Benelli, Beretta, Browning). I do hear good things about the newer Winchester models though, but I haven't tried one myself. Browning, Beretta, Ruger, CZ, and a few others all make a good double-barreled gun, just depends on how much you want to spend and what features you're looking for.


----------



## scattergunner (Sep 21, 2007)

Uhhhhhh... I dunno, let's go with Winchester. Ya, defiantely Winchester at this time... 

You can provide more specific information about your intended use, etc. But bear in mind nothing in the way of advice will ever be as much value in choosing a shotgun than you finding out which gun fits you best. All the major manufacturers are pretty darn comparable now days. Although, some offer features in their guns that may be more important to you than others. But ultimately, it's pretty hard to go wrong. Choosing the right brand isn't half as much an issue as choosing the right gun. If you could borrow a gun from a friend, or rent one from a club if you have such means, that you might be interested in and actually try to bust some targets with it, you'll gain far more more information, about whether or not a gun is right for you, than you would by asking a bunch of total strangers. I would imagine you could at least narrow it down to few contenders, even if you just go to your local gun shop and start throwing up a few of the guns your interested in. 

Unless of course, you really have no clue where to start looking and just wanted to know what people here use. But then again, I'd go back to saying just about anything you could buy now days should serve you really well. Just remember to do your research on a gun and remember you get what you pay for in the end.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

We'll I'm looking for it to be for both upland and waterfowl. Would like it to be a 12ga. or a 10ga. don't really care if its a pump or auto. so could anyone give me a brand and a rough price.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Remington.


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 12, 2007)

Whatever one fits and points the best for you,


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Reminton 870 express. With a synthetic stock, standard barrell, that will shoot 3" shells - will run you around $275 - $300 new. Cabelas, Sportsmans, Big 5, even Walmart carry them. Used, you can find a good one in the $200-225 range. The Mossberg 500 is very comparable - and can be had for similar prices at the same outlets. It is a solid gun as well and has quite a solid following. Most all military and law enforcement agencies use the Remington 870 as their shotguns. 

I like a pump more than an autoloader because there are times when I don't want to chamber a shell after a shot. The auto takes that choice away. A pump can operate as fast as you need it to, so speed in loading another shell is not a big deal when compared to an auto. If you don't like the kick, get an autoloader, as it displaces some of the energy of the kick. But the 870 doesn't kick that much anyway. Don't bother with a 10 gauge. Ammo is WAY more expensive, they kick harder, and don't give you that much more punch anyway. In fact, the more I hunt birds, I see that the next shotgun I get will be a 20 gauge - so I'm going smaller - not bigger.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

My next shotgun will be a 20 gage as well. Most likely another Remington 870. They have a really cute one with a laminated stock for around $250 at the local WalMart store. But we've got to pay for the New York trip before I get another gun. This band stuff is expensive.


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

For the "one size fits all" shotgun, meaning that you will only own one and use it for upland, waterfowl, clays etc. I would recommend a pump or autoloader. Which one you select will probably depend on your budget. 

Under $400? Pump. They are reliable, durable, and cheap. The Remington 870 might be the best overall value, but as with any shotgun the main thing is fit and feel to you personally. Try out the Benelli Nova, Browning BPS, and any other on the rack at your local shop.

Autoloaders are great for waterfowl, those 3" and 3.5" shells are quite pleasant to shoot in a modern auto. The Benelli Super Black Eagle II or Beretta AL 391 are at the top of the list, but both companies are pretty proud of them and expect to pay North of $1000. Other companies make decent autos for less.

Depending on how much shotgunning you do, you may find that like other shooting sports certain designs have advantages for various situations. I like over/unders for upland shooting because I can use 2 chokes, the action is much shorter resulting in faster handling and better balance, plus I maintain control of my empties (so I don't litter the farmer's property who just gave me permission to hunt). I have a Benelli SBE II for waterfowl, because the synthetic stock is impervious to all kinds of abuse, it holds more than 2 shells, and it soaks up the recoil of goose loads easily.


----------



## MarkM (Sep 7, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> And for what? Waterfowl? Upland? O/U? S/S? Pump? Auto?
> 
> I love my Remington 870 express pump. Reliable. Sturdy. Shoots great every time. And can be used as a canoe paddle in a desparate situation. And will still fire after that. I personally believe it the best pump gun on the market, it all its varieties. So there.


+1


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Desperado said:


> As a pretty general suggestion, for pumps I would go with a Remington 870, Benelli Nova, or Browning BPS. Autos are probably best left to the three B's (Benelli, Beretta, Browning). I do hear good things about the newer Winchester models though, but I haven't tried one myself.


FYI-Winchester and Browning are made side by side now, just like GMC and Chevy, that is maybe why you have heard that. The internals are 100% identical while they do try to differentiate a few of the cosmetic features.


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

Mossberg for everything.


----------



## Desperado (Sep 27, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> FYI-Winchester and Browning are made side by side now, just like GMC and Chevy, that is maybe why you have heard that. The internals are 100% identical while they do try to differentiate a few of the cosmetic features.


I've read that, just haven't taken one apart myself.


----------



## scattergunner (Sep 21, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> Most all military and law enforcement agencies use the Remington 870 as their shotguns.


Unfortunately, this is true for my agency. The 870 is okay as a tactical shotgun, but I wish you cheap-$#%^&*@ taxpayers would pony up a few extra Washingtons so's I could get my hands on an M4! Now there's a proper combat smoothbore! C'mon, throw me a bone, here! :lol: 8)

Seriously though, for prosepective shotguns buyers fit is much more important than brand.


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

*Budget Auto*

Nice budget auto by Franchi on KSL right now:

http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad ... =375&lpid=


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

How can anyone honestly recommend anything from Mossberg...they are all peices of crap!!!
you get what you pay for....go with a Benelli Nova ($349), A Remington 870 ($269), or a Winchester ($389)...you'll never regret these choices...but you will regret wasting money on a wally world Mossberg!


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

wapiti67 said:


> How can anyone honestly recommend anything from Mossberg...they are all peices of crap!!!
> you get what you pay for....go with a Benelli Nova ($349), A Remington 870 ($269), or a Winchester ($389)...you'll never regret these choices...but you will regret wasting money on a wally world Mossberg!


 A wally-world mossberg is known as a maverick. I have found that for the price(around $170), it is a great gun. I have never shot a shotgun I didn't like though. I guess it just depends on the shooter.


----------



## scattergunner (Sep 21, 2007)

wapiti67 said:


> How can anyone honestly recommend anything from Mossberg...they are all peices of crap!!!
> you get what you pay for....go with a Benelli Nova ($349), A Remington 870 ($269), or a Winchester ($389)...


Ya, and Chevy's kick the crap out of Fords and Dodges, too! Freakin' pieces of crap! :lol: :wink:

That extra couple of bucks you're splurging with sure seems to go a LONG way for you, wapiti67. Do you find Hostess Ding-Dongs to be vastly superior to the Little Debbie snack cake offerings as well? :lol: I'm happy with the Sam's Choice stuff, myself... :wink:


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

nope...I go with the hostess every time...and I had a *35 ulra-mag...piece of crap!!! My father and brother both bought a Maverik 20 ga and it always hung up when tring to work the pump...my cousin bought a Mossberg 935 and promply made Cabelas take it back and give him credit towards a Remington....every person I have talked to says the same thing....its a waste of money to buy a mossberg...


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

I'll throw in a +1 for the Maverick. I know they're not "top notch" but its what I started with way back when (a whole six years). I loved it... it was cheap, felt like it was going to fall apart (never had any problems physically with it) rattled and couldn't be tightened but it was a duck killin son of a gun. I shot my first couple seasons with the Mav and it worked peachy for me.... I was draggin it through mud, Utah Lake water, and weeds and the dang thing took a beating and kept right on shooting.... just like my 870. :shock: I cleaned it a fair bit, oiled it and the baby kept right on going. Sadly, I was a complete and utter retard and pawned it to Van Waggonens to help pay some bills..... I'd still have that shotgun if I could do it over. I wouldn't give up my 870 (which I just found out by cleaning it, WILL fire when the action is full of salty sand) but I'd like to have my first shotgun still as well.


----------



## scattergunner (Sep 21, 2007)

wapiti67 said:


> ...and I had a *35 ulra-mag...piece of crap!!! My father and brother both bought a Maverik 20 ga and it always hung up when tring to work the pump...my cousin bought a Mossberg 935 and promply made Cabelas take it back and give him credit towards a Remington....every person I have talked to says the same thing....its a waste of money to buy a mossberg...


Ya, Remington's NEVER break down or have problems... :roll: Yours, your pa's, your bro's, and a handful of your buddy's experience, while apparently meaningful to you, doesn't exactly impugn an intire manufacturer. But whatever... It must be nice to have it all nailed down. :lol: Ladies and gentlemen of the jury, I again refer you to the case of Ford v. Chevy... 

Oh, BTW, feel free to count me as one person you "talked" to that has owned a Mossberg 835 for about 12 years now, has been happy with, hasn't had a lick of trouble, and officially does not believe it to be a waste of money. 8) ...For those of you keeping score at home. But, to each their own.


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

Fine...keep your piece of crap Mossberg...I'll stick with my 870 and Benelli...both kickass guns that'll outlive the crap..


----------



## Desperado (Sep 27, 2007)

I'm not particularly fond of Mossbergs, but I do know several people who own them, swear by them, and would recommend them. However, my reservations are my own, and I wouldn't tell someone to not buy one based on my dislikes about them. They must be decent guns or people wouldn't be buying them. Hell, look at the aftermarket stuff in most catalogs. 90% of them are for the Mossberg 500 or Remington 870. My recommendation of the 870, Nova, and BPS are based on personal experience. I also had great success with the Winchester 1300, but since that isn't produced anymore I didn't include it in my suggestions. Bottom line: I would feel more comfortable that my gun will fire and cycle with most pump guns than with a cheaply made autoloader.


----------



## scattergunner (Sep 21, 2007)

Well put, wapiti67. :roll: I think you have pretty well just illustrated the point I was trying to make. :rotfl: 

Good post Desperado.


----------



## cheese_god (Oct 1, 2007)

+1 for Benelli


----------



## DEVIANT (Sep 11, 2007)

Name brands are good. What I did is went to Sportsman's and had the salesman put every 12 guage on the counter that was under $500. I grabbed every gun and had to see how it felt in my hands. Becaues of the $500 limit I set, I was limited to pumps. I narrowed it down to the Bennelli Nova. The 28" barrell has the weight to help out with the needed swing of a shot gun. Pump actions are easier to clean unlike like my son's semi-auto SKB. If I had the money I would get the Super Black Eagle from Bennelli. An awsome semi-auto for the field. 

12 guage guns vs. the 10 guage cannons are a matter of choice. 10 guage shells cost more. A friend shoots a 10 guage and I out shoot him with my 12 guage. When he does connect with the target though....he connects! 

Bottom line get what feels good to you and what you can afford.


----------



## cheese_god (Oct 1, 2007)

that's what i have is the nova, i have had no problems with it at all


----------



## James (Oct 7, 2007)

Remington 870 12 ga. 

In case you are not familiar with that model it is a pump action and most likely the most dependable and most popular shotgun model out there. You can get the Wingmaster with a wood stock and a vent rib. Nice!


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

DEVIANT said:


> A friend shoots a 10 guage and I out shoot him with my 12 guage. When he does connect with the target though....he connects!


What's this, I have never taken my 10ga out with you, you must be taking about Bret. :lol:


----------



## DEVIANT (Sep 11, 2007)

When have I hunted with you when you had your 10 gauge? Yes I am talking about Bret.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Never as I don't take it out very often, been playing with the new toy, like it a lot.


----------

